# XM Observes Black History Month



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Quincy Jones Sneak Preview on XM*

XM Satellite Radio will offer a sneak preview of a new series hosted by Quincy Jones as
part of XM's month-long celebration of Black History Month. Featuring stories, interviews
and archived recordings, "RNBQ: The History of R&B told by Quincy Jones" is a historical
look at popular music created by African-American artists, composers and musicians.

As a preview XM will broadcast the first episode of "RNBQ", covering the 1940s through
1959 with artists like Nat King Cole and Louis Jordan. "RNBQ, Part One" will air on XM's
old school R&B channel "The Groove" (64), Monday, Feb. 20 at 10 a.m. ET, with encores
throughout the week. The complete season of "RNBQ" will premiere in June 2006.

"R&B is the heartbeat of American pop, and I'm excited about this new series I'm hosting
on XM that explores the magic and history of Rhythm & Blues as I've seen and heard it,
I am proud of RNBQ, and I'm pleased that the first episode will be previewed in February
as part of XM's Black History Month honoring the accomplishments of African-Americans
from all walks of life.", said Jones.

In addition to "RNBQ," XM's Black History Month programming will feature other original
XM series, specials and profiles of important African-Americans across multiple channels.
Some of those programming highlights include:

The Stax Record Company Story - Soul Street (channel 60) on Feb. 10, 5 p.m. with encores
on Feb. 11, 10 a.m. and Feb. 12, 9 p.m. African-American Opera Special -VOX channel 112
on Feb. 20, 12 noon with an encore on Feb. 24, 6 p.m. Prestige Profiles: Miles Davis - Real
Jazz (channel 70) on Feb. 24, 3 p.m. with an encore Feb. 26, 4 p.m. (all times eastern).

See the complete list of XM's Black History Month programming at www.xmradio.com/bhm.

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------

